# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  ویرایش کتاب های الکترونیکی(xml, xsl)

## hadihm

یک کتاب الکترونیکی که با xml  فرمت زده شده و با xsl تنظیم شده و خروجی به صورت یک کتاب الکترونیکی می باشد حال می خواهیم با یک برنامه تحت وب متن قسمت های کتاب الکترونیکی را ویرایش کنیم لطفا راهنمایی کنید با تشکر

----------

